# Interested in High Sierra Lodge. Question on resale in redweek



## saintbpa (Aug 5, 2022)

A newbie here. Thanks for providing me learning materials about timeshare systems like HRC, MVC and DVC for a couple of months.

Among HRC resorts, I have an interested in HSL since I can go there by 4hrs drive.
I found something odd looking at Redweek resale and HRC point charts. HRC's summer platinum weeks is 1.5x more expensive than winter diamond weeks (51/52) in redweek resale listing, like $20k vs. $30k approximately. Is it usaual? Is it because summer is more preferrable in Lake Tahoe? I like slightly more summer in Lake tahoe, but the price and the points of diamond weeks makes me reluctant to pick summer platinum weeks. What whould you choose? 
I'm also curious about availability of Northstar for a non-peak weekend in March with CUP points. I have no way to know until I become a HRC owner. Anyone has ideas? I would ask again in Sep., 6 months prior to March  That would be a big factor for deciding HRC vs. MVC. Thanks!


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 5, 2022)

saintbpa said:


> I found something odd looking at Redweek resale and HRC point charts. HRC's summer platinum weeks is 1.5x more expensive than winter diamond weeks (51/52) in redweek resale listing, like $20k vs. $30k approximately. Is it usaual? Is it because summer is more preferrable in Lake Tahoe? I like slightly more summer in Lake tahoe, but the price and the points of diamond weeks makes me reluctant to pick summer platinum weeks. What whould you choose?


Not unusual. Summer weeks are tough to trade internally for and in high demand - easily rentable because of the proximity to the Hyatt hotel beach area and it has air conditioning (which not all timeshares in North Tahoe do).  Winter diamond 51/52 weeks are easier than summer weeks (IMHO) to trade internally for -- note: not an easy trade, but easier -- probably because they are worth a full 2200 points in trading power and judging by Redweek listings anecdotally, not a slam dunk rental for profit.  Also, HSL is not ski in ski out and has only a shuttle to Diamond Peak which some skiers would not be happy with (both for the quality of snow as it sits lower in elevation than Mt. Rose up the road, and variety of terrain).



saintbpa said:


> I'm also curious about availability of Northstar for a non-peak weekend in March with CUP points. I have no way to know until I become a HRC owner. Anyone has ideas? I would ask again in Sep., 6 months prior to March  That would be a big factor for deciding HRC vs. MVC. Thanks!


Pre-Welk integration -- good luck with finding Northstar in CUP.  There is so little inventory that was pure Hyatt before it got sold off and it is not easy to find.  Post-Welk integration... only time will tell.


----------



## boraxo (Aug 5, 2022)

Easy. I’d wager most summer people use their unit or rent it for $800/night and make a nice profit. So the weeks are way more valuable and it is very tough to trade into summer. Winter I do not seem to have any problem finding inventory when I want to use CUP points which suggests that at least some % are released back into inventory by the owners. 

Sharkie is right about Northstar. The only time I have found space there is Welk preview offers or rooms for sale at Hyatt.com. Never for CUP points.


----------



## sunski (Aug 6, 2022)

Agree with what has been mentioned previously.  Summer weeks in Tahoe are generally more in demand than winter ones especially if there is access to a private beach nearby.  This is true for Tahoe resorts other than Hyatt as well.  Unless you plan to occupy your week every year or want to be in the rental business, I'm not sure why anyone would consider paying a premium for one of these weeks.  If you just want to stay there a couple of days/year, you can, for sure, get points for less money and/or lower MF. 

Also keep in mind that you can split your week into 2,3, or 4 days but each reservation after the first one has a $41-$47 booking fee and a $39 split week fee (except Carmel and Northstar)

I am relatively new to my Hyatt ownership as well, but I would guess that many people put in waitlist requests, so it feels somewhat hard to realistically gauge what inventory may be available using CUP points just by looking at leftover inventory.  March is prime ski season, so for Northstar I believe you would be in platinum and would most likely need to request on a WL to possibly get anything.  I have seen ongoing availability during spring and fall though and a couple early December nights, so you can get in there at other times of the year. I also see some Dec/Jan/Feb stays at HSL but have only spotted one July two night stay make it into open inventory this summer during my random searches.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 6, 2022)

sunski said:


> I am relatively new to my Hyatt ownership as well, but I would guess that many people put in waitlist requests


FYI as a new owner, the waitlists for Hyatt don't always work.  You can see posts about this if you do a search in the Hyatt forum.  It hasn't worked for me and it seems account specific but no one can really say why when I call.  YMMV.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 13, 2022)

sjsharkie said:


> FYI as a new owner, the waitlists for Hyatt don't always work.  You can see posts about this if you do a search in the Hyatt forum.  It hasn't worked for me and it seems account specific but no one can really say why when I call.  YMMV.


Can you be more specific about “waitlist doesn’t work?”  Do you mean you can’t enter waitlist requests on your HRC owner’s dashboard, or do you mean some people’s waitlist requests never seem to get filled while others’ do?


----------



## sunski (Aug 13, 2022)

sjsharkie said:


> FYI as a new owner, the waitlists for Hyatt don't always work.  You can see posts about this if you do a search in the Hyatt forum.  It hasn't worked for me and it seems account specific but no one can really say why when I call.  YMMV.


Thanks. Sounds like I'll have to do some research. I never do requests for II because they have not worked for me in the past but some people have been thrilled with their success.  DVC WL requests have worked, Marriott just so so.  I guess each system is different and highly dependent on what/when you are requesting.  One can only rely on their personal experience, which isn't very helpful when trying to decide whether to commit to the purchase of a timeshare unit.  Therefore, I try my best to get something that will be desirable to someone else, in case I choose to sell.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 13, 2022)

I agree with what @sjsharkie and @boraxo said. HSL is not an in-demand property for winter. I have stayed there on an II exchange as well.  Another problem with HSL is it is Saturday check-in, so it's not ideal for weekend stays. 

People who own at Northstar rent out those units as the location is great, and it wouldn't be hard to charge $1000 a night during ski season. Same thing for HSL during summer.

MVC Timber Lodge and Grand Residences are large properties, and there is far more availability. I have rented there from MVC Points owners.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 13, 2022)

SteveinHNL said:


> Can you be more specific about “waitlist doesn’t work?”  Do you mean you can’t enter waitlist requests on your HRC owner’s dashboard, or do you mean some people’s waitlist requests never seem to get filled while others’ do?


I can enter waitlist requests, but they never activate even when I see open inventory that matches my request.  This has happened at least on 3 separate occasions for me, and I have given up trying to figure it out with customer service -- no one can seem to pinpoint the reason and seeing others' experience has made me think it is not solvable for the impacted accounts (or solvable only with an unreasonable amount of pursuit on my part).

Others anecdotally report the same thing so YMMV:








						Request List (Waitlist) Not Working for me
					

I've never had a waitlist request get confirmed. Fortunately, for me, on at least 3 different occasions I've found those dates available in open inventory and booked them.  I put in a request about a week ago with a check-in date of (Tuesday) May 12th for 4 nights for my in laws. I searched late...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## SteveinHNL (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh my, I'm an HRC newbie, I hope my experience is not as you described!


----------



## ivywag (Aug 13, 2022)

Looks like they’re talking about II requests.  Are you concerned about II or HRC internal requests?


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 13, 2022)

ivywag said:


> Looks like they’re talking about II requests.  Are you concerned about II or HRC internal requests?


I am talking about HRC internal requests.  The thread I linked to is also talking about HRC internal requests.

You cannot trade HRC for HRC in II.


----------



## sunski (Aug 14, 2022)

I was just pointing out that it sounds like the Hyatt waitlist request sounds like it's faulty like the II request where it is common to see what you requested in open inventory and no one can tell you why it didn't get caught by your request.  That sucks


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 14, 2022)

Once you are  30 or 60 days out, can't recall which, the wait list won't continue so often you can find something on your own. We have had pretty good luck with the waitlist. We used it for June and July. Wonder if this is something recent


----------



## Denise L (Aug 30, 2022)

I have had zero Hyatt waitlist success for Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for the last 6-7 years (or however long Portfolio has been around).  I had 100% waitlist success prior to Portfolio/the system not working for me at all.  I will always get on the list 18 months to the second in advance, and it was foolproof for me, until it wasn't.  Disappointing.  Would love to offload my Silver week and buy a Diamond week to not have to deal with anymore.


----------



## macmanrider (Aug 31, 2022)

saintbpa said:


> A newbie here. Thanks for providing me learning materials about timeshare systems like HRC, MVC and DVC for a couple of months.
> 
> Among HRC resorts, I have an interested in HSL since I can go there by 4hrs drive.
> I found something odd looking at Redweek resale and HRC point charts. HRC's summer platinum weeks is 1.5x more expensive than winter diamond weeks (51/52) in redweek resale listing, like $20k vs. $30k approximately. Is it usaual? Is it because summer is more preferrable in Lake Tahoe? I like slightly more summer in Lake tahoe, but the price and the points of diamond weeks makes me reluctant to pick summer platinum weeks. What whould you choose?
> I'm also curious about availability of Northstar for a non-peak weekend in March with CUP points. I have no way to know until I become a HRC owner. Anyone has ideas? I would ask again in Sep., 6 months prior to March  That would be a big factor for deciding HRC vs. MVC. Thanks!


I use grand Pacific resort for tahoe vista. The resort's are smaller. But on the beach it took me 3 years to find a 1 bedroom deed. Now I'm looking for a 2 bedroom deed..my other deeds are in PV mexico fixed and up in 2030 and I don't think I will renew it for another 30 yrs.


----------



## SteveinHNL (Sep 2, 2022)

What week and unit  do you have?


----------



## SteveinHNL (Sep 5, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I have had zero Hyatt waitlist success for Hyatt High Sierra Lodge for the last 6-7 years (or however long Portfolio has been around).  I had 100% waitlist success prior to Portfolio/the system not working for me at all.  I will always get on the list 18 months to the second in advance, and it was foolproof for me, until it wasn't.  Disappointing.  Would love to offload my Silver week and buy a Diamond week to not have to deal with anymore.


What week and unit do you have?  Can you DM me?


----------



## funvac (Dec 14, 2022)

Looking to sell or exchange my Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, essentially for the price of the annual fee, $1,800.


----------



## ChicagoDave (Dec 14, 2022)

funvac said:


> Looking to sell or exchange my Hyatt High Sierra Lodge, essentially for the price of the annual fee, $1,800.


You may want to provide additional details about the property such as (fixed) week, annual or EOY, number of bedrooms/baths, unit number if assigned, etc. Interested parties might find the additional information useful.


----------



## Scavanjer (Dec 14, 2022)

ChicagoDave said:


> You may want to provide additional details about the property such as (fixed) week, annual or EOY, number of bedrooms/baths, unit number if assigned, etc. Interested parties might find the additional information useful.


And this is a good point.  From my observation, I see about 90% of resale listings on Redweek, here and other sites give minimal information.  The majority of the time if I actually am at all interested I need to reply and ask all the basic questions.  Why is this? Is this because the sellers all bought from the developer and don’t have an understanding of the details or what?  Why not provide as much info as possible so that if someone actually replies they have more in depth questions rather than all the basics.


----------

